# Happy Birthday Dizzydi



## margie (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Di hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## Steff (Mar 26, 2011)

Di have a brillaint day hun i will text you in the morning to say it again haha xxxx many happy returns.


----------



## Blythespirit (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dizzydi. XXXX


----------



## Estellaa (Mar 26, 2011)

happy birthday duck


----------



## casey (Mar 26, 2011)

Hope you have a very Happy Birthday Dizzy Di.


----------



## traceycat (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy birthday di, hope you have a great day xxx


----------



## teapot8910 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hope you have a lovely birthday Di and are spoilt rotten  xx


----------



## Fandange (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey Di, 

i will toast to your health and happiness tonight when we celebrate my boy's 15th (gotta love an Aries ot two!)

Have a great day xxxx


----------



## Steff (Mar 26, 2011)

Fandange said:


> Hey Di,
> 
> i will toast to your health and happiness tonight when we celebrate my boy's 15th (gotta love an Aries ot two!)
> 
> Have a great day xxxx



Happy 15th to your son hun xx


----------



## Northerner (Mar 26, 2011)

Hope you have a wonderful day Di! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dizzydi!

I guess that you're just having a quiet night in given that it's a weekend?

Andy


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 26, 2011)

Fandange said:


> Hey Di,
> 
> i will toast to your health and happiness tonight when we celebrate my boy's 15th (gotta love an Aries ot two!)
> 
> Have a great day xxxx



Thank you everyone.  I'm starting the day with a naughty breakfast in bed. (hubby is currently cooking).

Happy birthday to your son as well fandange, hope he has a great day.

My hubby is also aries ! 

Love the pictures steffie & northener x

Andy its curry tonight with my folks so defo no quiet night. Tempted to add a cheeky voddie or three lol x


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 26, 2011)

Have a lovely day and evening Di - Happy Birthday!


----------



## AJLang (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday Di hope you had/are having a great time


----------



## scanz (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy birthday, hope you have a nice day


----------



## cazscot (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy birthday Di, hope you have a great day  xxx


----------



## Flutterby (Mar 27, 2011)

Aww sorry Di - a day late.  Hope it went well.xx


----------



## MIsmail (Mar 27, 2011)

Happy bday! Hope it was a great day


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 27, 2011)

Been away for a couple of days so missed your birthday Di. Hope you had a great day . My hubbie is also a Aires we celebrated his birthday in Liverpool.


----------



## bev (Mar 27, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday.Bev


----------



## am64 (Mar 27, 2011)

missed it dizzy ...but im sure you had a fine ole time xx


----------



## KateR (Mar 27, 2011)

Belated Happy Birthday from me too.


----------



## Klocky (Mar 28, 2011)

Damn, I missed your birthday Di, hope you had a good 'un - Steffie told me it was your 50th but I dont believe her


----------



## Steff (Mar 28, 2011)

Klocky said:


> Damn, I missed your birthday Di, hope you had a good 'un - Steffie told me it was your 50th but I dont believe her



That was after i had to correct you when you said you thought it was her 60th


----------



## Klocky (Mar 28, 2011)

Steffie said:


> That was after i had to correct you when you said you thought it was her 60th



Yeah but she'd be the hottest 60 year old in town


----------



## Klocky (Mar 28, 2011)

Klocky said:


> Yeah but she'd be the hottest 60 year old in town



Maybe cos of the flushes though


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 28, 2011)

Why you schemers! You both told me she was 65!! Hoping I'd drop myself in it.

Well, I for a fact knew that she's only 22. Ha!


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok guys enough of the squabbling........... drum roll I'm

28 ish 

 Can't believe how cheeky u ladies and ahem Andy u are.  Think all 4 of us need a good slap and tickle scrap (ps just remember I used to play rugby league !) lol x


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 28, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> Ok guys enough of the squabbling........... drum roll I'm
> 
> 28 ish
> 
> Can't believe how cheeky u ladies and ahem Andy u are.  Think all 4 of us need a good slap and tickle scrap (ps just remember I used to play rugby league !) lol x



I used to watch it when Wigan were unbeatable! Does that count?


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 28, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> I used to watch it when Wigan were unbeatable! Does that count?



Oh dirty wigwam.....  did you play ? 

I last played bout 13 years ago or 3 years ago in Dizzydi world lol


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 28, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> Oh dirty wigwam.....  did you play ?
> 
> I last played bout 13 years ago or 3 years ago in Dizzydi world lol



Not league. It was union for me, growing up in N.Wales as I did. Played for the school team once and then was dropped after an 80-0 or so drubbing!!


----------



## Klocky (Mar 29, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> Ok guys enough of the squabbling........... drum roll I'm
> 
> 28 ish
> 
> Can't believe how cheeky u ladies and ahem Andy u are.  Think all 4 of us need a good slap and tickle scrap (ps just remember I used to play rugby league !) lol x



Erm, does slap and tickle mean the same as it does here where you live?  If so, bagsy Andy HB


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 29, 2011)

Klocky said:


> Erm, does slap and tickle mean the same as it does here where you live?  If so, bagsy Andy HB



Gerroff!! I'm a happily immature geek!


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 29, 2011)

Klocky said:


> Erm, does slap and tickle mean the same as it does here where you live?  If so, bagsy Andy HB



 lol Yeah I think it does - omg fancy typing that - I'm not saying anymore on the subject 

Maybe I should have said a scrum down lol


----------



## katie (Mar 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Di!!! Hope you are having a lovely day  xxx


----------



## katie (Mar 29, 2011)

OOPS! Late for the party  Hope you HAD a lovely day xx


----------



## Steff (Mar 29, 2011)

Klocky said:


> Erm, does slap and tickle mean the same as it does here where you live?  If so, bagsy Andy HB



Oi hands off i baggsied him first


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 29, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Oi hands off i baggsied him first



Ooh err misses - I dont want you two fighting again !! I get in trouble lol .

& Katie Thanks I had a great day xxx


----------



## Klocky (Mar 29, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Oi hands off i baggsied him first



Hmm, sounds a bit too dominating for me - you can have him


----------



## Steff (Mar 29, 2011)

Klocky said:


> Hmm, sounds a bit too dominating for me - you can have him



ahh thank you easily roll over dont you, well so the hubby said..


----------



## Klocky (Mar 29, 2011)

Steffie said:


> ahh thank you easily roll over dont you, well so the hubby said..



Your hubby or mine?


----------



## Steff (Mar 29, 2011)

Klocky said:


> Your hubby or mine?



Must be yours Karen  shurrup


----------

